# Julius K9 Harness labels...what do your dogs say?



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I've just ordered a IDC one for my boy and now looking at all the words you can get for them.

I'm so tempted by the "It wasn't me" as Bubs always looks like he's done something wrong even when he hasn't Or "Ball-Junkie" 

Sooooooo have any of you got them for your doggies....if so what do they say and do they match your dogs personalities.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Jenny's says Drama Queen... because she is  :biggrin:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

BlueBeagle said:


> Jenny's says Drama Queen... because she is  :biggrin:


LOL, same as Roxy's. I wanted Crazy Bitch but they didn't have that 

Toby has Couch Potato on his - suits him completely


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheddar has several (he is spoilt  ):

- out of control (but this is a bit close to home!)
- it wasn't me (this is on most of the time)
- naughty (very true)
- love on 4 legs ...

Have to say on occasion any label causes problems as people are not used to them, so assume there is some issue


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow has a 'ball junkie' one  and when I get Jake his Julius harness I will be getting him 'security' labels


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

missnaomi said:


>


He looks very handsome in his junkie harness 

I like the "<3 on 4 legs" one too.....and the "naughty" badge,that would suit Bubs.....think i may be spending quite a bit on these now


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine both say 'Don't touch' 'You Don't Know Me'


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's Izzy sporting hers!










Describes her perfectly


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

'Princess' - 'cos she thinks she is.......... 


P1140253 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I Luuuuuurve Izzys label,She looks like a utter angel though 

Where did you get it made from? Its fab.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarnus got it for me as a surprise so I'm not sure, I'll get him to post a link for you. 

I love it too!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

can someone post a link.. iv looked and cant find them


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

ginge2804 said:


> can someone post a link.. iv looked and cant find them


julius k9 harness labels | eBay

Hope that works for you...if not just search on Ebay " julius harness labels" and they should come up.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Izzysmummy said:


> Tarnus got it for me as a surprise so I'm not sure, I'll get him to post a link for you.
> 
> I love it too!


Thanks....that would be great


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy's custom labels came from here - Julius Power Harness - LABELS (x2) at Canine Concepts. Took ages to come but cheap enough!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Dief has...

Hot Dog
Ball Junkie
Lover Boy
Bodyguard


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm now thinking we need to replace Millie's 'Julias K9' label - But what with.......?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Hmmm now thinking we need to replace Millie's 'Julia K9' label - But what with.......?


thinking exactly the same! Want "NUTTER" lol


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Hmmm now thinking we need to replace Millie's 'Julia K9' label - But what with.......?


How about 'Sexy Gal' lol?! 

It would be far easier to have picked one for Teddy than Whisper. Am now thinking I should get a customised one for Whisper that says 'Gobby Madam' though as she is honestly the worst named dog in England!! :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hanlou said:


> How about 'Sexy Gal' lol?!
> 
> It would be far easier to have picked one for Teddy than Whisper. Am now thinking I should get a customised one for Whisper that says 'Gobby Madam' though as she is honestly the worst named dog in England!! :lol:


I just couldn't walk down the road with that on her side   

Hmmm think Milliepoochie (we call her that ) hmmm needs more though.

Maybe something to joke about the fact she looks like a rottie but is 19kg lol hmmmm


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pocket Rottie
Honey I Shrunk The Rott
Mini Rott


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I need to get these, Kenzie just has the original ones and people say really clever things like "Is his name Julius?"  Just got to find someone who will post to me.



Lexiedhb said:


> thinking exactly the same! Want "NUTTER" lol


Oooo that's what I call Kenzie too. Or maybe 'Pocket Rocket'. I quite like the security ones too :lol:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

We have









And









Can't decide which one to get for Angel yet


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I just couldn't walk down the road with that on her side
> 
> Hmmm think Milliepoochie (we call her that ) hmmm needs more though.
> 
> Maybe something to joke about the fact she looks like a rottie but is 19kg lol hmmmm


Millies only 19kgs  She looks so big in your sig (and also sleek,glossy and not to forget beautiful )

I think Pocket Rottie would suit her perfectly 

Going to order Bubs one saying "Bubbalump" on as thats his official name (thats what you get for letting a 10 year old at the time help with names ) BUT with them taking quite a while to be made and arrive i'll have to purchase some pre-made ones too to tide him over...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey`s just says Julius K9, when we get Dog Number 2 gonna get some custom made ones for each dog with them taking so long to make


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm making some embroidered ones today for the Branston & Lily pickles... not sure how they are going to turn out yet


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess's says DIVA. Seemed to suit her!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 'Diva' , a 'Ball Junkie' and a 'Playboy'


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

Tillymint said:


> I'm making some embroidered ones today for the Branston & Lily pickles... not sure how they are going to turn out yet


Tillymint - will you show us when they're finished? I might be interested.....


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I like seeing all these piccies of dogs in their Julius K9 harnesses lol. 

I nearly got 'Diva' for Whisper......


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I'm making some embroidered ones today for the Branston & Lily pickles... not sure how they are going to turn out yet


Can't wait to see them


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My dog has a Search Harness IDC Beltharness design, used solely when he is carrying out scentwork activities (it is one of his cues that he is looking for a specific substance). It is never used at any other time.

Naturally his label says "Search Dog".

Special harness : IDC-Belt harness, Size: 2


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine has Ray's nick name on it, he is my little "Ray of Sunshine"










xxx


----------



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

That's it I'm ordering 2 harnesses today


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bulliesandshihtzu said:


> That's it I'm ordering 2 harnesses today


If any of your dogs is a Size 3 - pretty big!! I have an orange one I can send to you. Good condition but slight mark where the ring for the lead has rested on the fabric.


----------



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

Dogless said:


> If any of your dogs is a Size 3 - pretty big!! I have an orange one I can send to you. Good condition but slight mark where the ring for the lead has rested on the fabric.


Ooo I need to measure my English bull terrier and see what size the barrel is lol x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bulliesandshihtzu said:


> Ooo I need to measure my English bull terrier and see what size the barrel is lol x


Think it's 40 - 70kg dogs.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Love seeing and reading about everybodys badges for their doggies...the more piccies of them in their "pimped up" harnesses the better 

If anyones wanting to buy a Julius IDC I got mine from here.....really cheap comapred to Ebay,the original website and Amazon,and its free delivery too (don't know how long it will take though as i havn't recieved mine yet)

Julius K9 IDC - Power Dog Harness


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Tillymint - will you show us when they're finished? I might be interested.....





foxyrockmeister said:


> Can't wait to see them


Not as good as the real thing.... but I tried
I think I lost 5mm off the length but Foxy is going to let me know if they actually fit the 2 harnesses.... if not I'll try again - harder

They are made from 2 layers of drill which I stiffened with iron on stiffening stuff & the spikey side velcro on the back. It was the spikey side wasn't it? (panic!)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Not as good as the real thing.... but I tried
> I think I lost 5mm off the length but Foxy is going to let me know if they actually fit the 2 harnesses.... if not I'll try again - harder
> 
> They are made from 2 layers of drill which I stiffened with iron on stiffening stuff & the spikey side velcro on the back. It was the spikey side wasn't it? (panic!)


Looking fab! Yes it was spiky side!

Can't wait to try them out, Thank you


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

They're fab Tillymint :thumbup:

Please let me know when your ready to do some more as I'll happily be your next customer when Bubs new harness arrives.

Alos can you do the writing in different colours.....I'm thinking red stitching would look great on a black harness and would match his Pac-Man lead too


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Now you all have me wanting a new harness I'll wait until Barney stops growing


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thank you Tillymint 

Here are the Pickle's new labels on their new spangly harnesses


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

fudges says I`m deaf,although i`ve sewn them onto his fleece harness,rather than a julius harness


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Thank you Tillymint
> 
> Here are the Pickle's new labels on their new spangly harnesses


Yay I'm glad they fit sorry for being dim & not realised you wanted 2 for each harness:blush:

That's 2 things I got wrong this week..... I really needed that holiday that I've just cancelled
Will make the other 2 at the weekend


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzo still has the normal ones on his, i'm thinking drama queen might me good for him at times


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Not as good as the real thing.... but I tried
> I think I lost 5mm off the length but Foxy is going to let me know if they actually fit the 2 harnesses.... if not I'll try again - harder
> 
> They are made from 2 layers of drill which I stiffened with iron on stiffening stuff & the spikey side velcro on the back. It was the spikey side wasn't it? (panic!)


I can feel new Labels coming on, "Oh don't mind if I do" hee hee,
Please stop encouraging me to spend money :hand: xxx


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Millies only 19kgs  She looks so big in your sig (and also sleek,glossy and not to forget beautiful )
> 
> I think Pocket Rottie would suit her perfectly
> 
> Going to order Bubs one saying "Bubbalump" on as thats his official name (thats what you get for letting a 10 year old at the time help with names ) BUT with them taking quite a while to be made and arrive i'll have to purchase some pre-made ones too to tide him over...


If I owned Millie I would be totally tell people she was a teacup rottie, people living near me would actually believe it!  xx


----------

